

Why Airlines Want to Make You Suffer - smacktoward
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/airlines-want-you-to-suffer

======
ggchappell
The main point is neatly summarized in the fifth paragraph:

> But the fee model comes with systematic costs that are not immediately
> obvious. Here’s the thing: in order for fees to work, there needs be
> something worth paying to avoid. That necessitates, at some level, a
> strategy that can be described as “calculated misery.” Basic service,
> without fees, must be sufficiently degraded in order to make people want to
> pay to escape it. And that’s where the suffering begins.

~~~
neekb
One thing that the story doesn't mention is that business travelers are some
of the people that suffer the most, because we are required (usually, and
unless you're some sort of corporate higher-up) to book the cheapest seats
that we can find. Ironic because we travel quite a lot more than "regular
people". I guess this is something that could be dealt with on a corporate
policy level, and isn't necessarily the problem of an airline, but it's just
interesting to notice.

------
dekhn
I find it hard to accept that airlines are intentionally making their seats
smaller with the _primary_ reason to get people to pay more fees. It's much
more likely they're trying to extract more profit on packed flights.

Also, claiming that making seating a slow process to get people to pay more
fees is also suspect. The airlines are motivated to have on time departures
because it makes it easier to turn the plane around. Also, the airlines _have_
tried other mechanisms that are faster, but passengers rebel. For example,
seating people by seat position (window, middle, aisle) doesn't make sense for
people travelling with children or otherwise high-maintanence passengers.

Personally, I think the new model is great. The airline still gets your
physical body where you need to go, and if you want nicer things, you pay for
them. I find the behavior of other fliers affects the quality of my flights
more than the airline.

